# Merry Part Sweet Bridgie



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Though not a German Shepherd, she walked among many. She both friend and antagonist to my girl Gala over lots of years.

My son acquired a three year Border Collie eleven years ago for a 20.00 fee. A good deal she was! I named her Merry Meet Fire of Brighid for a Celtic goddess. We had many delightful years.

I trained her to a CD level. She was mesmerized by other people's dumbells and I didn't take the time to proof her so we didn't go further. She was pretty good though and earned high scoring rescue and placements in her CD run. When Rally was started by AKC, I thought it might be a fun thing for her. I could talk and keep her attention off of flying dumbbells! We had a super time as she was fast and accurate. We had 8 first placements beating as many as 70 dogs at a time! Not a few of them obedience champions. Brighid was just fast and accurate! It was my fault the time we came in second with a 99 sore. My friend and training partner had shared a wine cooler with me prior to the show. Sure enough a handler error occured. You know who beat us that day...yup, wine cooler buddy!

Bridgie was known to all the children in the neighborhood. They would ask for her to come out and play. We had to monitor closely. If they threw on the concrete Bridge would retrieve until her pads bled! She had more drive than self preservation sense. A dedicated fence jumper, she would escape and be at neighbors homes tossing a stick against their door until a subject willing to play came out. Little kids called her "the stick dog".

She passed this week after valiantly fighting kidney failure for over two years. I like to think she and Gala are once again happily aggravating on another at the bridge.

We sadly miss "the stick dog".





Brigid,
You are a woman of peace.
You bring harmony where there is conflict.
You bring light to the darkness.
You bring hope to the downcast.
May the mantle of your peace cover those who are troubled and anxious,
And may peace be firmly rooted in our hearts and in our world.
Inspire us to act justly and to reverence all God/dess has made.
Brighid, you are a voice for the wounded and the weary.
Strengthen what is weak within us,
Calm us into a quietness that heals and listens.
May we grow each day into greater wholeness in mind, body, and spirit.

Amen and Blessed Be.

Revised from a Prayer to St. Brigid
Solas Bhríde, Kildare, 1997


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss Samba.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a wonderful, loving tribute- I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...that was a nice tribute to your loved one.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

That was beautiful, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry, it is never easy to loose such a good friend. 

Beautiful write up of your life with her, she sounds very special.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. She will be waiting at the bridge for you some day.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful tribute you wrote about her.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Brighid at her finest....with kids and toys!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

merry part beautiful bridgie, rest in peace girl.

many blessings to you and your family samba. i'm so sorry.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What a lovely tribute. So sorry to hear of your family's loss


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I missed this somehow. I'm sorry for your loss. Rest in peace ...


----------

